
Conditional Move for Shell Script Acceleration [pdf] - luu
http://tom7.org/papers/sigbovik75csh.pdf
======
t0astbread
tom7 on HN!

If you enjoyed this I can also recommend checking out his YouTube channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/suckerpinch](https://www.youtube.com/user/suckerpinch)

He makes a lot of these CS joke-things (and also a lot of genuinely
interesting stuff!)

------
teddyh
It seems that this whole thing is some inside joke that we do not have the
context for.

~~~
hprotagonist
it’s SIGBOVIK season.

[http://www.sigbovik.org/](http://www.sigbovik.org/)

------
haddr
I enjoy reading proceedings from SIGBOVIK :)

[http://sigbovik.org/2020/proceedings.pdf](http://sigbovik.org/2020/proceedings.pdf)

------
m463
this is actually really interesting.

The paper came from 1975, when programmers generally knew assembly language
and unix was starting to flourish.

The apple II for instance didn't have an ADD instruction. I believe you had to
do Clear Carry then add with carry.

You can kind of see how the two universes of thinking collide in this paper.

related, you can do things like this:

    
    
      [ "$A" = "$B" ] || exit 1
      [ "$A" = "$B" ] && echo "a equals b"

~~~
teddyh
> _The paper came from 1975_

Did it? Then how come it has references to “diff --git”,
“[https://git.kernel.org](https://git.kernel.org) ”, and
“[https://github.com/”](https://github.com/”)?

~~~
basementcat
Also, don't miss the reference to the "Shpectre vulnerability" :)

------
KenoFischer
Nicely done! I'm thinking I'll have some onion rings for dinner.

